# Video just disappeared



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

After rebuilding all my system packages, I cannot see any video on mplayer, or on vlc. Only sound is playing but video nowhere. Both players are on OpenGL option and before rebuild I could see even HD. Any idea what could cause the problem?


----------



## adamk (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you using an nvidia card?  Did you reinstall the nvidia drivers after updating everything else?

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes. Nvidia I use. No but I try it now.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

Two words:
1) Thanks
2) Solved 

When you rebuild system, is not rebuilding nvidia-driver too?


----------



## adamk (Nov 10, 2010)

Depends on exactly how you rebuilt your system and the order it was rebuilt.  If it rebuilt the nvidia driver and *then* Xorg, parts of the nvidia driver will get overwritten.

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok. I understood


----------

